# CC terminator configurations?



## Malferion (Mar 9, 2011)

So I just got some close combat terminators, something that is new for me because I usually run with shooting termies, so now I am wondering how many of them should have lightning claws and how many should have TH/SS? I am currently favoring the idea of three claws and two hammers, but I want to hear from you guys before I make a decision.
BTW, I am playing as BA.
Thanks,
Mal


----------



## vonklaude (May 16, 2010)

With the caveat that I play vanilla SM, I built mine all hammers and never regretted it. What the storm shield gives you is incredible, and although LCs give you more strikes, hammers are equal to or more killy against the things you want assault termies to fight. That's an issue with LCs, the things they are most efficient against (Meq) are not things assault termies should be fighting in the first place.

5x TH/SS


----------



## lucifer_hawk (Jun 23, 2011)

Yup, same here-5 hammers. That is because my regular opponents both play grey knights, so I lose on initiative regardless, making claws redundant imho.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Will be having 5 of each & then can pick what I want


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Malferion said:


> I am currently favoring the idea of three claws and two hammers, but I want to hear from you guys before I make a decision.
> 
> 
> BTW, I am playing as BA.


i am currently using your setup for my vanilla marines but the combo is always "lacking" in what it can do on the table, its a great counter assault unit (against things like bezerkers or other dedicated assault units). generally it leaves a LOT to be desired, keep it simple and have 5 of 1 kind.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

I think this is really situational depending on the force you're up against and what do you want your cc Terminators to do. TH/SS is definitely a more obviously choice all around given their increased survivability and most of the time you should really be picking out your assault target w/ the intention of getting your pts back, tie up an immediate threat or provide a big distraction. However I find Terminators too costly to be used as a diversion so the third reason is a bit moot. Against another elite cc opponent they will most likely be packing a few power weapons so you want to survive. Not a lot of point if you wipe each other out (which will happen if using LCs for the job). 

I'm building up a DA force and will be including two Deathwing squads. I have the luxury of mix and matching individual Termi loadout so tend to stick two LCs w/ three TH/SS with one of the hammers armed w/ a CML for fire support. The two LCs is to give me some flexibility in case I'm up against Orks or 'nids so can clear a few down before the hammers mop the rest up. The squad enters by way of Deathwing Assault, shoot CML, endure a round of brutal firing (hopefully surviving given the 3++ saves) and launch a massive assault.

In general if you're planning on DSing your Termis, definitely more TH/SS b/c they need to survive before launching assault. But if deploying via LRs, LCs aren't bad given the assault ramp (able to charge out of their armored mobile transport). Hope this helps.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Claws do have more merit than usual as you're playing BA, but I'd still go for Hammernators (Who also benefit from being BA - 2+, 3++ is nasty, but FnP as WELL? That's just mean).

Midnight


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

im just starting my crimson fist army and thinking a unit of hammers lead by a re painted version of captain lysander  thats got to look cool


----------



## Anensenef (May 24, 2010)

if running 8 in a crusader i go 5 th/ss 3 TL LC


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah i run 3 hammers 2 lc for the flexibility


----------



## moswantd407 (Jul 7, 2011)

It matters alot of whether you plan on walking them, deeptstriking them, or using a land raider. For the two former 3 hammers 2 claws is the best for the latter 3 LC 2 SS is what I find successful. If you are to add any termies to the 1st two squads any additions would be all SS while any additions to teh LR will be all LC.


----------



## viciousjokekiller (Dec 29, 2009)

My combat terminators have 3 lightning claws and 2 hammers. It gives me a good balance to cut down hordes of infantry as well as bigger targets. I'm personally not a fan of the 5 hammers config. Your terminators become vulnerable to faster power weapons, they get fewer attacks, and I'm generally opposed to the entire unit having 3+ invulnerable saves.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I run 2 LC and 3 SS/TH, but I also have a Sang. Priest in termie armor that has a PW as well. Throw in my chappy and that unit can really kill shit. I do put them in a LRC to get them where they need to be.


----------

